# angel



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

here are a few pics of angel on one of her first walks.these were taken a few days after getting her. shes dog aggressive hence the muzzle ...........




























thanks for looking


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

She is a lovely looking dog. X


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

ty she is a cutie but then im biased lol


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

She is definately beautiful dog!! :001_tt1:


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

hehehehe ty


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow she's gorgeous


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

She's a lovely colour, great ears


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Aww great pics of Angel.
How's she settling in ?


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

Colsy said:


> Aww great pics of Angel.
> How's she settling in ?


shes doing gd apart from first day theres been no accidents in house, shes eating well and settles straight away at night. am really pleased with her.


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

big_bear said:


> shes doing gd apart from first day theres been no accidents in house, shes eating well and settles straight away at night. am really pleased with her.


Aww i am really happy for you all.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Shes a stunning dog and I love her name.


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Shes a stunning dog and I love her name.


ty hun it fits her well lol i keep calling her bear though n im getting frustrated with myself  but other thn tht things r going well


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

big_bear said:


> ty hun it fits her well lol i keep calling her bear though n im getting frustrated with myself  but other thn tht things r going well


My last dog 'Chance' was also a white gsd so I still sometimes get confused and poor Henrick often gets called Chenrick.


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

awwww i wouldnt mind too much but bless her if i shout bear she still comes running LOL !!!!!!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I nearly missed this, she's beautiful!


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

beautifull dog!! xx


----------



## Gobaith (Jun 6, 2009)

Wow, shes lovely. Glad shes settling in 


Chloe x


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwwww what an apt name for such a beautiful dog! where did u get her from ? :001_tt1:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

shes gorgeous, lovely colour, glad shes settling in well,


----------

